# Daily Manna for Saturday, March 11, 2006



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

But godliness with contentment is great gain. For we brought nothing into the world, and we can take nothing out of it. But if we have food and clothing, we will be content with that. People who want to get rich fall into temptation and a trap and into many foolish and harmful desires that plunge men into ruin and destruction. 1 Timothy 6:6-9 NIV


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Tom and I agree, everything belongs to the LORD. We need to use all things HE blesses us with for the Glory and Honor of God. Praise the Lord.


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Good one CF. Looking forward to making this a daily stop.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Excellent CF,,,,God Bless


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

The Word of God is soooooooo practical and useful for daily living.

It gives so many blessing to lay hold on, and advises us about so many pitfalls that we can avoid.

It is my hope and prayer that many 2Coolers will read this new forum, even if they don't choose to post here.


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

WOW! Now I have a reason to look at 2cool early in the AM to get manna for the soul. Good post.


----------

